# Less Aggressive and Small African Species?



## leleupi (Oct 14, 2013)

I realize all cichlids have some degree of fight in them, but I am curious what species are out there that people have experience with that are more passive and smaller.

I have 3 lelupi's right now, that I love a lot. THis is the type I am basically looking for.
I have a male kenyi that is fairly placid.
Some electric Yellows that don't fight.
A few small Peacocks, my experience with these is that when they get older one of them will become the alpha and harass other, in the past I have had peacocks even kill other fish.
Buffalo Cichlid that is very calm, never bugs anyone.

Basically I had a few fish that were harassing everyone, I recently sold them and everyone in the tank seems much happier and its nicer for me to enjoy and watch them without fearing for the lives of the one or two who become the victim of the bullying of the alpha. I do provide many hiding places and my fish are very healthy.

So all that being said, I would love to hear any experience people have with species that are smaller 3-4 and less aggressive, like the Leleupis. I have heard that Afra Cobue are a good smaller cichlid as well. I'm looking for a few if anyone has some.


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

Calvus are non aggressive and really beautiful fish


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

You could try kribs, the males max out at around 4 inches and as long as they don't pair off they are generally pretty docile.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

bossmanl said:


> Calvus are non aggressive and really beautiful fish


 calvus are non aggressive, to other species, but can be brutal to each other, males are hard on females


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

My all time fave cichlids are Brichardis or Fairy cichlids. One of a few true schooling species. I found them great in a community tank except when they are breeding and that's when they can take over a great part of the tank.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*passive cichlids*

One of my fave. Lamprologus Caudopunctatus. Mine always maxed out at around 2.5" - 3" and were very placid... I'm setting up another tank with them and a shelldweller now in a 55 or 75 g


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

With cichlids there tends to be general rules to follow with the different species. Although you will find that they are individuals and some will act much more agressive than others. Theeir agressiveness even tends to change from time to time or as they get older. You will tend to find that a particular fish that was once passive will become agressive and vice versa. I have found this to be true amongst my african cichlids.


----------

